# B&B on Sep 24



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

Few of us going down to boggs that Saturday, anyone else gonna be down that way?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am hoping to make it up there the following weekend. We will be at the hunting camp in Owassa.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

Place is awesome. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------

